# Ruido en la parte del flyback tv Golstar Mod.CN-20B80H



## Guadalupe2 (Abr 28, 2013)

Hola buena noches, me estoy integrando a todos ustedes, esperando que se encuentren bien:
bueno mi consulta es tengo un TV Goldstar año 97 Mod:20B80H CH:NC-5AA/5AD me vino apagado 
le medi todo pero nada, probe el flyback y esta bien bueno despues de cambiar condensadores ,resistencias y integrado resulta que si ya encendio pero se escucha un ruido por el flyback y unas lineas que le salen, apague la luz para ver si salia fuga del flyback pero no logro ver nada 
si pudieran orientarme les agradecería mucho, estoy revisando alrededor del flyback pero no encuentro nada malo esperando me den una luz.


Atte. Guadalupe 2


----------



## ESKALENO (Abr 29, 2013)

Quizás tengas las tensiones de la fuente un poco altas por mala regulación o algún electrolítico... o el flyback esté defectuoso.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 29, 2013)

Hola Guadalupe2, bueno ademas del ruido que aprecias, que sintoma muestra el Tv?.


----------



## Guadalupe2 (Abr 29, 2013)

Hola gracias por la guía que me estan dando,el tv presenta imagen borrosa con pequeños retrazos y a los extremos laterales lineas como interferencia paralelas al ruido del flyback
el regulador es:50092 el +B en el flyback es de 113 voltios estables se escuchan canales 
normales no lo he podido mantener encendido mucho tiempo porque podría arruinarse algo más



        atte:Guadalupe2


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 29, 2013)

las lineas que salen son del barrido horizontal? y ademas se ve borroso?
regula el brillo y el foco y verifica el filtro de 10µ por 250 volt ( o puede que tenga uno de 4,7 por 250 volt ) que esta en el amplificador de video (180 volt).
eso quizás no quite el ruido,pero va a ir mejorando,
no olvides revisar el circuito AVL....

PD:
  aparte de la falla que describes,el tv tiene audio y video?


----------



## Guadalupe2 (Abr 29, 2013)

Buenas noches,si tiene audio y video borroso, las lineas que yo les dije no son las del barrido horizontal,sino,lineas de interferencias a los lados como de alto voltaje y no quiero tenerlo mucho tiempo encendido así para resolver lo del video borroso. Cambiare el condensador otro punto que se me escapaba es que en lugar de 180V, me mide 150v para la tableta del tubo de imagen.                                                                                                                                                     


     Gracias por su apoyo   Atte. Guadalupe2


----------



## enrique gongar (May 1, 2013)

*Apreciable Guadalupe2:*


En relación al defecto que mencionas puedo agregar, que sería buena práctica el hecho de tomar en cuenta el comentario de *ESKALENO*, en donde menciona lo siguiente:




ESKALENO dijo:


> Quizás tengas *las tensiones de la fuente un poco altas* por mala regulación o algún electrolítico... o el flyback esté defectuoso.




Ya que tomando en cuenta que este Televisor Goldstar *20B80H*, Chasis *NC-5AA* como bien lo mencionas, está provisto de un regulador *STR50092K*, por tal motivo y en base a mis experiencias, éste circuito deberá entregar por su pin # 5 un voltaje regulado con valor de +92 volts, y tratando de conciliar los datos proporcionados por ti mismo en donde mencionas que:



Guadalupe2 dijo:


> Hola gracias por la guía que me estan dando,el tv presenta imagen borrosa con pequeños retrazos y a los extremos laterales lineas como interferencia paralelas al ruido del flyback
> *el regulador es:50092 el +B en el flyback es de 113 voltios* estables se escuchan canales




No es difícil pensar que puede existir un factor de sobreoscilación en el área de la fuente, y que puede estar alterando el voltaje de +B, creo que convendrá revisar los capacitores que interviene en dicha área de la fuente.

Para tal efecto te dejo el siguiente esquema en donde aparece la parte correspondiente a esa área, solo espero que la versión del chasis del Televisor que estás intentando reparar, coincida con el esquema que anexo:

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/690/str50092kforosdeelectrn.jpg/



Así mismo y en caso de que no cuentes con el diagrama esquemático del Televisor en reparación, te dejo adjunto el archivo para lo puedas descargar.


Esperando que lo anterior te brinde alguna orientación, y puedas lograr avances significativos en tu reparación, te deseo Mucha Suerte y te envío ¡Saludos!


----------

